# Hey Y'all. Im New Here. Anybody?



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

welcome to archerytalk! there are a lot of great guys here, if you need anything or any help just message me or get a hold of me somehow, I am on here alot :wink: welcome to the addiction..


----------



## HoytShooter30X (Nov 13, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> welcome to archerytalk! there are a lot of great guys here, if you need anything or any help just message me or get a hold of me somehow, I am on here alot :wink: welcome to the addiction..


Haha. Thank you.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome to archerytalk HoytShooter30X. Lots of great guys on here with usefull information. If you have any questions just send me a pm


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

sup man! whats new?


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome just say if u need some thing


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't listen to these other guys they know NOTHING!! Just a bunch of Archery hunting wannabe's.. I know everything I'm realated to Fred Bear himself.. The blood line's sorta in me know what i'm saying?? Oh also they're just a bunch of Fanboys if it isn't a Hoyt or Matthews then your an outsider... Just a bunch of jerks...









JK JK  :O


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Don't listen to these other guys they know NOTHING!! Just a bunch of Archery hunting wannabe's.. I know everything I'm realated to Fred Bear himself.. The blood line's sorta in me know what i'm saying?? Oh also they're just a bunch of Fanboys if it isn't a Hoyt or Matthews then your an outsider... Just a bunch of jerks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohh god... hahaha


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome! I'm very argumentative. :darkbeer:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> ohh god... hahaha


I should'nt have put JK to see what other folks would've said?! But then I might be hunted down and froced to remove the post LOL....


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

If you got any questions fell free to send me a private message or if you just want to talk as most of y'all know I can type uf a long paragraph on a simple story.


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Lots of great guys on here with usefull information.





outdoorsman3 said:


> welcome to archerytalk! there are a lot of great guys here,


uhm...... don't forget the awesome GIRLS on here too.no one gives us girls any credit what so ever......... geez guys.... come on  
btw Welcome Hoyshooter30X


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome Man if theres anything you need to know just shoot any of the guys OR GIRLS on here a message we all like to help each other.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

huntergal111 said:


> uhm...... don't forget the awesome GIRLS on here too.no one gives us girls any credit what so ever......... geez guys.... come on
> btw Welcome Hoyshooter30X


Im sorry :tongue::wink: I barley ever see you online! you need to get on more, there is a very abnormal buck to doe rasio, to much sausage on this youth forum :wink:


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Im sorry :tongue::wink: I barley ever see you online! you need to get on more, there is a very abnormal buck to doe rasio, to much sausage on this youth forum :wink:


haha I guess I can't smart off to that now can I. it's true I haven't been on here in months haha. I'll do my best to remember to log on every now and then though :wink:


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

War_Valley_Boy said:


> Welcome Man if theres anything you need to know just shoot any of the guys OR GIRLS on here a message we all like to help each other.


There ya go lol thanks buddy


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

huntergal111 said:


> haha I guess I can't smart off to that now can I. it's true I haven't been on here in months haha. I'll do my best to remember to log on every now and then though :wink:


good


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

huntergal111 said:


> There ya go lol thanks buddy


Haha your welcome


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Welcome! *I'm very argumentative*. :darkbeer:


me too


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> x2.


 x3. Lets just outgoing for now. Maybe we can meet each other face to face at the next year's shoot in Broken Bow. And really argue.:darkbeer: haha JK


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> x3. Lets just outgoing for now. Maybe we can meet each other face to face at the next year's shoot in Broken Bow. And really argue.:darkbeer: haha JK


just dont get Josh started on mechanical broadheads. that convo is like talking to a wall..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

hahahahaha. I'm trying RAGE for my 2nd doe....... used NAP HellRazors for my other doe and buck. Just trying RAGE ----------------------------->


Welcome OP!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> just dont get Josh started on mechanical broadheads. that convo is like talking to a wall..


Ya, you better not start talking about shooting a field point, sorry I ment mechanical broadhead into a live deer. Just too risky...........


I don't know why you would ever want to shoot a mechanical when you can get a broadhead like magnus which shoot right on with FP and Create massive entrence/exit wounds and still get great blood trails without the risk of it not opening up. I just don't get it.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Ya, you better not start talking about shooting a field point, sorry I ment mechanical broadhead into a live deer. Just too risky...........
> 
> 
> I don't know why you would ever want to shoot a mechanical when you can get a broadhead like magnus which shoot right on with FP and Create massive entrence/exit wounds and still get great blood trails without the risk of it not opening up. I just don't get it.


NO! I am not starting this with you... haha I was proving a point.. and it has been proved.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

We will see... Now won't we. I'll post a new thread about the doe I shot at 50 yds with a Rage. If I get one. Muhuhuhuahaua


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> *NO! I am not starting this with you... *haha I was proving a point.. and it has been proved.


you just did. I better start another thread "Which is better, fixed or mechanical?" :lol3:


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Ya, you better not start talking about shooting a field point, sorry I ment mechanical broadhead into a live deer. Just too risky...........
> 
> 
> I don't know why you would ever want to shoot a mechanical when you can get a broadhead like magnus which shoot right on with FP and Create massive entrence/exit wounds and still get great blood trails without the risk of it not opening up. I just don't get it.


I don't get you kind of guys lol everyone has their own opinions and experiences, ya don't always gotta be right . My Dad has shot and killed many deer with BOTh fixed and mechanical and we hear so many success stories from customers in the shop that shoot both kinds. So there just goes to prove, neither mechanical NOR fixed are better. They both have a very good chance of getting something. get over it. get along. we'll all be happy 
Just sayin'


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

well never get along and be happy, well be arguing grumpy teenagers lol just kidding, but I still stand with my opinions on what I have tested and prooved and almost everyone knows what I chattered about before on that kind of stuff. 


huntergal111 said:


> I don't get you kind of guys lol everyone has their own opinions and experiences, ya don't always gotta be right . My Dad has shot and killed many deer with BOTh fixed and mechanical and we hear so many success stories from customers in the shop that shoot both kinds. So there just goes to prove, neither mechanical NOR fixed are better. They both have a very good chance of getting something. get over it. get along. we'll all be happy
> Just sayin'


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

In case you haven't noticed huntergal111 most guys-men like to be right it's a pride thing xD


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

parkerd said:


> In case you haven't noticed huntergal111 most guys-men like to be right it's a pride thing xD


 x2!!!


huntergal111 said:


> I don't get you kind of guys lol everyone has their own opinions and experiences, ya don't always gotta be right . My Dad has shot and killed many deer with BOTh fixed and mechanical and we hear so many success stories from customers in the shop that shoot both kinds. So there just goes to prove, neither mechanical NOR fixed are better. They both have a very good chance of getting something. get over it. get along. we'll all be happy
> Just sayin'


Ya mechanicals work probably 90% of the time and when they do, they work great but its that other 10%..........


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Ya mechanicals work probably 90% of the time and when they do, they work great but its that other 10%..........


Got no argument for that except (yup there was the 'but', you should have been expecting that lol)....... the probabilty of it not expanding on a 90 to 10 percentage whatever.. is kind of unlikely.... yet not impossible I guess. (Wow, I just totally sounded smart there for a second...... geez I shouldn't do that. people might actually start thinking I AM smarrt hahhaha xD)


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Whats wrong with being smart?:nerd:


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

nothing!!!!!!....... if you are.... which I'm not (sometimes) haha jp


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

im suprised i havent seen an argument on what brand arrow yet.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bigbulls10 said:


> im suprised i havent seen an argument on what brand arrow yet.


easton. I hate gold tip and carbon express.. :behindsof:behindsof


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

This thread has gone through like 20 different topics. Gees guys. lol Its not like i started it or anything.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> easton. I hate gold tip and carbon express.. :behindsof:behindsof


Carbon Express Thunder Express's Is where it's at homeboy!! They fly a little funny outta my bow


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> easton. I hate gold tip and carbon express.. :behindsof:behindsof


 really ben? you decided to hate the two brands i shoot? i dont care too much for carbon express but GOLDTIP? c'mon man!


----------

